# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quel salaire  l'anne pour un dveloppeur/codeur ?

## Invit

Bonjour

Je madresse  vous car jaurai besoin de quelques informations concernant les tarifs pratiqus par les dveloppeurs/codeurs.

En effet, depuis maintenant trois ans, jai dmarr un projet de jeu vido dont la ralisation est effectu exclusivement avec du logiciel libre et open source (plus dinformations ici).
Le moteur de jeu utilis est Godot (sous license MIT). Le langage de script utilis sappelle le GDScript, qui est reconnu pour tre trs proche du Python et un codeur expriment dans ce langage matriserait le GDScript en quelques heures seulement, la syntaxe tant trs proche.

Si je veux que le projet se concrtise dans un temps raisonnable, et nayant pas ce genre dexprience (ou trs peu Ceci dit, tout sapprend), je dois dlguer une partie de sa ralisation, moccupant dj moi-mme de toute la conception artistique.
Je compte donc lancer une campagne de financement participatif (crowdfunding) afin de louer les services de quelquun correspondant  ce genre de profil pendant 1 an. Une connaissance dans les jeux vidos et le C++ (le moteur tant cod dans ce langage) seraient bien sr un plus.

Bien sr les personnes intresses seront crdits pour leur travail dune part dans un fichier texte attenant au projet fini (ex: Readme.txt ou Credits.txt), dautre part dans la cinmatique de fin de jeu.

_NB : Bien sr tout volontariat serait accueilli avec grandes joie et gratitude_ 

Davance merci !

~keltwookie

----------


## Bousk

Salut,

Difficile de donner un chiffre, parce qu'il y a normment de variables.
Un pote  moi en freelance, avec trs peu d'xp, facturait 250/j

Il y a des sujets qui pourraient t'apporter des infos
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10280477
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10283420
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...n-d-petit-jeu/
http://conquerirlemonde.com/blog/index-des-articles/

Mais gnralement ta meilleure chance c'est de montrer un proto (sous UE ou Unity typiquement), et poster dans le forum projets

----------


## Invit

Merci, pour les informations, cest trs instructif et en particulier lexcellent http://conquerirlemonde.com. .
Mais si tu me le permets, jaimerais commenter ici certaines ractions, histoire de ne pas rouvrir des topics sensibles et de ne pas nourrir un quelconque troll : 




> ...J'ai vu plein de graphistes sur Twitter se plaindre car beaucoup de gens leur font des commandes en disant "On ne paye rien, mais on te promet plein de visibilit!", ce qui au final tire les prix des commissions des graphistes vers le bas  cause de ceux qui acceptent.
> Pour les dveloppeurs, c'est pareil.


Que ce soit sur Twitter ou dautres plateformes, cest trs vrai, mais:
Dans le monde des devs inds, on est loin de pratiquer ce genre de tarifs (10  20K pour 3 mois*? jy reviendrais)) Soyons ralistes, il ny a que de grandes enseignes comme Blizzard, Bioware ou Ubisoft (et encore pour Ubi, je ne suis pas sr) qui peuvent se permettre de telles offres.

Concernant le tarif par rapport  la dure, cela me parat largement survalu. Oui, l aussi soyons ralistes : En 3 mois, il me parat hautement improbable que le/la codeur/codeuse ait le temps de raliser le proto sympa  dun jeu 3D comportant des mouvements basiques, diffrent passages de niveaux, une interaction basique avec la GUI + HUD, une IA basique, etc. Et ce ne sont l que les exemples qui me viennent  lesprit. Ou alors il/elle abuse de substances illicites (genre lessive) et codent H24, 7/7  Pour finir sous anti-dpresseur avec obligation de consulter, arf !

En ce qui concerne le *minium syndical* propos (10K), cest la somme que je comptais allouer pour cette opration, mais pour 1 an! Cela ne suffira bien sr pas pour coder le jeu dans sa totalit, mais au moins, jaurais eu une base.




> Tout ceci fait un peu condescendant sans doute, mais la plupart des dveloppeurs ont un bel go, c'est mon cas, (et je ne parle que pour moi), ce qui rend la discussion dlicate si j'ai le sentiment que l'on sous-estime mon domaine d'expertise.


Ah ben a! <joke mode> Qui aurait dit que les codeurs taient cabotins*? </joke mode>  ::D: 
Mais non, personne ne conteste les comptences de chacun, mais je peux aussi comprendre certaines frustrations.

Petit point sur les perptuelles rfrences  Unity 3D et Unreal*:

On va dire que je fais du corporatisme, mais Godot est libre et open source, trs bien pens, et daucuns (dont moi) le considrent comme le concurrent direct dUntty 3D. Le moteur 3D est en passe de devenir un futur poids lourd et quand au moteur 2D, il est reconnu unanimement par la communaut des dveloppeurs indpendants.
Petit bonus, Godot fonctionne aussi bien que ce soit sous Linux, Windows ou Mac (nessayez pas la version Linux de Unity 3D, cest *buggey*  souhait Un euĥmisme), quand aux exports possibles, il sont nombreux (toutes les plateformes Desktop, prcdemment cites mais aussi Android, IOS, HTML5, Xbox). On nest pas encore au niveau de Unreal, mais il sen faudrait de peu considrant la communaut active sur le projet Godot, car oui, ce formidable moteur est propuls par sa communaut, et na pas  rougir de certaines comparaisons, bien au contraire.
Tout ceci bien sr, ne cotant pas un fifrelin, que ce soit pendant ou aprs la ralisation du projet contrairement aux deux poids lourds prcdemment cits.
Encore une fois il y a deux ans, je ne connaissais pas grand-chose  la ralisation dun jeu vido complet, et jai d apprendre ce qutait ses mcanismes. Et je reconnais volontiers que raliser un tel projet demande beaucoup, beaucoup de travail, car comme dautres je gre absolument mon projet de A jusqu Z. Il ny avait que sur la partie coding que javais besoin de quelquun de plus expriment (ce qui ne veut pas dire que je le sois dune quelconque manire), mais si ce nest pas possible, je me dbrouillerais. 
Godot Engine possde dailleurs un systme appel Visual Script (cest justement rserv aux artistes), et/ou jirais voir sur ailleurs (ou certains sont aussi *pro* que dautres, sans vouloir heurter qui que ce soit). Jaurais prfr travailler avec un compatriote ou francophone, mais cela ne me parat gure possible au su et au vu des informations obtenues ici.

Et oui, je confirme, il ya des milliers de jeux inds proposs, il suffit de jeter un il sur opengamart.com ou itch.io pour sen rendre compte.


Pour finir, je dois dire que comme dautres, jai t abasourdi de la violence de certains propos (de la part de tous les partis) sur un topic. 
De telles attitudes, je navais vu cela que sur jeuxvideo.com et les forums Unity 3D.  ::(:

----------


## Bousk

Des maths simples, ensuite je te laisse tranquille si tu veux troller  ::calim2:: 
- paye ton codeur 2k net, c'est trs peu mais c'tait mon premier salaire en junior et dans un studio de taille petit/moyen. Donc que j'estime dans la moyenne en tant que junior sorti d'cole.
Maintenant tu doubles ca pour couvrir taxes et impts, c'est combien la bote doit investir.
Donc avec 10k, tu as 2.5 mois...
Et un freelance facture bien sr plus que ce net vu qu'il doit couvrir ses propres frais, retraites etc.
- paye un ind, disons 250/j, ce qui est trs cheap, avec 10k tu as 40j, soit 2 mois...
Dans les 2 cas tu as eu recours  un junior avec peu d'exprience. Le rsultat sera forcment correspondant.
Oui c'est peu, oui faire un jeu revient assez cher.

La seule chose que tu as juste c'est que oui 3 mois c'est court. 3 mois c'est pour un proto et dans un proto tu n'as pas un truc chiad du tout.

Tu peux chercher o bon te semble, mais si quelqu'un prtend travailler pour 10k  l'anne(enfin 10k que tu payes, donc il en aura moins que a dans sa poche) il ne doit pas habiter en France. Parce que je vois pas bien comment survivre ainsi, sauf  habiter chez tes parents et n'avoir aucun frais.  ::weird:: 
Donc oui, soyons ralistes, 10k c'est ridicule pour 1 an de travail.
Sauf  faire 1h par jour (si on prend le freelance, 40j = 280h) en extra de son travail de jour. Mais j'ai des doutes sur le rsultat...

La seule autre option un tant viable c'est d'avoir la chance de travailler avec des tudiants. Ils sont passionns, ont le temps, et nombreux sont dous. Tu peux proposer ton projet  une cole pour qu'ils le ralisent dans le cadre de leurs tudes. Aucune ide du rsultat rel par contre.

----------


## Invit

> Des maths simples, ensuite je te laisse tranquille si tu veux troller


C'est moi qui veut troller? Srieusement?




> - paye ton codeur 2k net, c'est trs peu mais c'tait mon premier salaire en junior et dans un studio de taille petit/moyen. Donc que j'estime dans la moyenne en tant que junior sorti d'cole.
> Maintenant tu doubles ca pour couvrir taxes et impts, c'est combien la bote doit investir.
> Donc avec 10k, tu as 2.5 mois...


La Bote? quelle bote? Je parle de game devs indpendants, encore une fois.




> La seule chose que tu as juste c'est que oui 3 mois c'est court. 3 mois c'est pour un proto et dans un proto tu n'as pas un truc chiad du tout.


 L, on est bien d'accord !




> ... Donc oui, soyons ralistes, 10k c'est ridicule pour 1 an de travail.


Oui rflection faite, a ne fait pas lourd par mois... mais pas le choix, dsol.

Mais bon, vu l'attitude gnrale sur dveloppez. com .... bien le bonsoir.

----------


## Franois DORIN

> En ce qui concerne le *minium syndical* propos (10K), cest la somme que je comptais allouer pour cette opration, mais pour 1 an! Cela ne suffira bien sr pas pour coder le jeu dans sa totalit, mais au moins, jaurais eu une base.


Il faut savoir exactement ce que tu veux, et o tu es situ. Je vais calculer un minimum lgal pour la France. 
 SMIC net mensuel : 1.149,07  SMIC charg mensuel (cot employeur, sur la base d'un CDD d'1 an) : 1734  (calcul via le site du gouvernement franais) SMIC charg annuel : 20808 

Donc clairement, pour le minimum lgal, tu es dj d'un facteur deux en dessous. Pour le minimum syndical, il faudrait monter encore plus. Je pense qu'un chiffre comme 1700/net par mois serait dj plus raliste. Donc au total, tu es au moins un facteur 3 en de de la ralit !




> Mais bon, vu l'attitude gnrale sur dveloppez. com .... bien le bonsoir.


En gnral, c'est plutt une ambiance bienveillante. 

Maintenant, tu viens avec une demande que tu nous demandes de valider. On ne peut pas, ne serait-ce que lgalement. C'est sur, ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais entendre. C'est triste, mais nous ne sommes pas la pour dire oui oui, mais pour conseiller  :;): 

Enfin, imagine aussi un peu la frustration du futur dev : 1 an, ce ne sera pas suffisant pour finir le jeu. Et pendant ce temps, il sera pay des "clopinettes". Penses-tu rellement pouvoir convaincre quelqu'un avec ce genre d'arguments ?

----------


## Astraya

Sachant que un indpendant c++ avec 10 ans c'est fourchette base environ 375-400/ jours ( hors paris)

----------


## fmartini

> Sachant que un indpendant c++ avec 10 ans c'est fourchette base environ 375-400/ jours ( hors paris)


et mme en CDD et CDI, pour trouver un dev' junior qui demande en dessous de 28k/an c'est mort. Il a plus vite fait de se payer une formation acclre avec ses 10k... surtout que Godot n'est pas bien compliqu  matriser pour avoir bosser avec.

----------

